# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Cần tìm xưởng gia công CNC 4D

## TheAMark

Chào cả nhà,

Cty em ở Nhật, đang tìm xưởng gia công hàng như trong hình. Bên em sẽ đặt hàng lâu dài và còn nhiều thiết kế khác nữa.
Anh em nào có thể nhận thì email em đến nguyen.oạnh6@gmail.com để em gửi bản 3D và trao đổi thêm nhé.

Em cảm ơn ạ!

----------


## TheAMark

nguyen.oanh
156
@
gmail
.com

----------

